# KIPS Vs STAR



## nayab itrat (Oct 20, 2015)

This is the most cliched question but I want to join an academy for MCAT 2016. Last year i joined KIPS A levels session and it suckeddd. Maybe the Fsc sessions are better i hope :/ Could anyone here sincerely guide me to what academy is the better one? I have problems with physics and chemistry and I am a repeater but i feel like a newbie. I only could study biology last time so have no clue about chemistry and physics of FSc much. Also I did A levels. Can someone please guide me?


----------



## Ahsun23 (Oct 5, 2015)

I think you should join neither. Especially if you're a repeater.
I joined Kips and it was no use at all. I could have scored more if i hadnt joined it.


----------



## nayab itrat (Oct 20, 2015)

I thought the exact same Thing. Only I couldn't handle physics and chemistry by myself. And I couldnt keep up with the pace. Also the A levels session sucked majorly. I got so demotivated when I saw I couldn't handle chem phy on my own because of my crappy teachers.


----------



## AhmadT (May 17, 2014)

Fsc/a level has nothing to do with this decision


----------



## Rasim (Oct 25, 2015)

Compared to A levels curriculum, FSc is pretty short and simple. That includes Chemistry and Physics. You have time, read the books and develop the concepts. Its not that hard really. Pretty simple stuff.


----------



## mueez (Sep 19, 2014)

Depends upon the campus u went to......kips has many campuses in lahore some of them are very good and some them are pretty bad.....I did my MCAT from kips gulberg and found only physics to be of help,most of the bio mcqs are simply lines from the books so kips is not of much help there and also the chemistry too our sir didnot even complete the syllabus.so if u are a repeater i suggest just do the tests they give u even though u will never come across a mcq that will also be in the UHS paper but it helps u to increase your speed and the physics class just rest is of no use at all especially the english class that is a total waste.....


----------



## Rachel Green (Oct 23, 2015)

God i hate decisions like these .
Join the one that is near to your home and where your teachers know you 
I joined kips rawalpindi ,i should've joined kips islamabad campus because it was near my house and my teachers knew me here but everyone said kips pindi campus is much better ,It isn't it really isn't .In Mcat it is all you ....your teachers would give you moral boasting which is very necessary because everone is telling scary stories about Mcat which isn't that scary 
and if you wanna join ...join the Short MCAT session not the long MCAT becuse they give their best teachers to shor mcat its of 2 months and in august you are free and you can revise over and over again


----------



## waleed302 (Nov 3, 2015)

I don't really know about you, but every time I so much as think about FSc or MCAT, my heart sinks. I go into a state of depression and end up procrastinating; completely putting off studying. Because of this, I will be joining an academy, because then I'll HAVE to read up on the FSc books. Also, at this point it doesn't really matter which academy you go to, because at the end of the day, it is YOU who's going to make the difference. Just join the academy that's most convenient for you to travel to. You've completed A-levels so you've already covered the majority of the FSc course, and now that you don't have to deal with the stress of the MCAT being right around the corner, you can dive much deeper into the course, squeezing out each and every single detail that you skimmed over last time. Good luck to the both of us, and all the other repeaters out there! :thumbsup:


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

Academies benefit you by keeping you on track. The syllabus covering sessions are beneficial if you study and listen well in a class setting. The tests help little in the way of the actual MCAT. The practice tests will develop your speed and confidence, nothing else. If you have trouble keeping on track and need some teacher helping you with concepts and require a confidence boost for the test, by all means go for either KIPS or STAR. 

However, I will say people that get all the information out of the FSC books, like every single fact, have aced the MCAT without attending any academy. Here are some links that can help you:

Acing MCAT - If I can do it, so can you 

Academics Help!: A guide to the UHS MCAT, especially for the A'levels students!

Academics Help!: More MCAT Past Papers & Star Academy Tests


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

Yes Indeed. And it is important to join the early start year session MCAT for repeaters rather than going mid year like everyone else. In June-August there is very little time to prepare for the MCAT so the obvious way to tackle this problem is to go for the Jan session MCAT and revise everything in June-August whilst everyone is chugging information in themselves blindly in the academy.


----------

